# Planos de masa: separar o unir?



## Ardogan (Feb 12, 2008)

Hago este post porque pienso que es un tema que a todos les habrá traído algún dolor de cabeza, o por lo menos alguna duda. Por lo menos a mí si. En nuestros proyectos con microcontroladores a menudo tenemos señales analógicas y digitales, y a veces potencia; todo dentro del mismo pcb.

_-------Mi caso particular, si no quieren leer tanto pueden saltear-----------
Por poner el ejemplo, estoy hace un tiempo laaaargo dándo vueltas con una placa para controlar un par de micromotores de contínua con dos puentes H. Ahí tengo por un lado la parte digital (comm. con PC, PIC, bus SPI), la parte analógica (medición de corriente de los motores, un par de entradas analógicas), y la de potencia (puentes H, L6206N que es un puente H dual). Todo esto alimentado a partir de una fuente ATX de PC, tomo 5V para la parte digital y la analógica (uso opamps single supply, el regulador es compartido, podría no serlo), y 12V para los puentes H (sin regulador, solo un buen capacitor electrolítico).
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

He leído bastante tratando de dilucidar si es mejor hacer un plano de masa único para todo, si conviene separar el plano de masa de potencia (puente H) ya que se alimenta aparte, o separo todo y lo uno en un solo punto...
Entonces claro, la recomendación para los planos de masa (no digo tierra porque sería incorrecto) que tenía en mente desde siempre era: separar los planos (analógico A, digital D, potencia P) y unirlos en un solo punto en (el negativo de) la fuente de alimentación. Todo esto para que el ruido de la parte digital no se meta en la parte analógica y la deteriore o reduzca la resolución/calidad con que se puede medir la señal analógica.
http://www.sigcon.com/Pubs/news/7_02.htm

Pero tengo que mandar señales digitales a la parte de potencia; y llevar las señales analógicas a las entradas analógicas del microcontrolador que está rodeado de señales digitales. Hablo de  todo esto pensando en un diseño de capa única. Al leer http://www.edaboard.com/ftopic140556.html ya tuve mis dudas de si eso es lo mejor.

Leyendo un poco por ahí me encuentro con este artículo, que en esos casos (señales digitales metiéndose en la parte analógica y viceversa) recomienda NO separar los planos de masa:
http://www.hottconsultants.com/techtips/split-gnd-plane.html

Me gustó la solución de hacer "estrechar" el plano único para delimitar zonas analógicas y digitales, sin separarlas.
También en un seminario online de national semiconductor (http://www.national.com/AU/design/0,4706,0_15_,00.html) comenta que en definitiva es mejor usar un plano de masa único, teniendo la precaución de alejar las pistas analógicas de las digitales.

_------------------De vuelta mi caso particular, saltear si ya los cansé--------------
Lo malo es que la hoja de datos del L6206N (http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/7617/l6206.pdf) recomienda el punto de conexión único de masa entre potencia y digital (fig. 12 pág 13).
También en esta nota de aplicación (http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/an/9944.pdf) (ver pag. 8 - fig 7, pag 9 fig 8 ).
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

Bueno, he ahí el dilema: ¿plano de masa único?, ¿separo todo?... creo que me inclinaría por hacer un plano único para la parte analógica y digital (cuidando de que las trazas estén separadas) y el plano de potencia por separado uniéndose en un solo punto con el digital (el negativo del capacitor de alimentación de 12V para el puente H). Creo que ahí quedaría bien con Dios y con el diablo, jaja.

En fin, no pretendo que me digan que hacer en este caso particular. Sí me ayudaría que cuenten sus experiencias con planos de masa, si han tenido mejor resultado separando o usando un plano único, etc.

Bueno, gracias 1ro por la paciencia para leer el post, y anticipadas incluso dedican más de vuestro tiempo para responder con alguna sugerencia/experiencia/opinión.

Saludos y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 12, 2008)

usas mucha frecuencia? ... un tipo de suerte hasta ahora no tube problemas usando un plano unico, a lo sumo caja metalica con buena puesta a masa ( ahora que veo las complicasiones los voy a empesar a tener jajaja)


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 12, 2008)

alguna vez use planos para vss y vdd, pero nunca separe la parte digital de la analogica.
y con filtros capasitivos anule las interferencias. 

PD: usas SMD.?


----------



## Ardogan (Feb 12, 2008)

Sí, uso SMD solo para desacoplar alimentación en los integrados (PIC y operacionales).
La señal digital de más alta frecuencia es la del bus SPI (quiero que ande tan rápido como se pueda, jaja, si es más de 1 Mhz mejor, el máximo es 10 MHz), pero las pistas son cortas no pasan de 4..5 cm.
Gracias por responder.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 12, 2008)

Con tus preguntas queda aclarado por que existen los GURUS de las PCB, unos tipejos que rutean despues del automarico y estan muy bien pagados.

Yo sigo con la primera hipotesis, cada plano separado y unido a un solo punto, pero ademas alejando la parte de potencia para no tener crosstalk entre las masas..

El problema en tu caso creo que son los motorcillos de escobillas que echan una de EMC que te c...

Probaste de utilizar condensadores de filtro y un toroide con hilos en oposicion?.

Utilizaste una radio vieja de AM para localizar las fuentes de interferencias?

probaste de blindar la parte sensible analogica.

Puedes utilizar una cuarta masa apantalladora emtre la parte analogica y digital.



Como  comentaba anteriormente el diseño de las PCB es un arte.

Un saludo autoruters


----------



## Ardogan (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey TioPepe! me alegra una respuesta de un respondedor serial como vos, jaja.
Mirá, estoy en la etapa de diseño del circuito impreso, quería juntar opiniones porque traté de hacer una versión con planos separados y era bastante engorroso.
Respecto de la parte de potencia, claro, está tan lejos como se puede de todo lo demás pegado al borde de la placa.
Respecto de los motores, sí, me veo un problemón con el ruido que van a meter, más aún porque mido corriente usando resistores shunt (metal film, los bobinados son muy inductivos) en el lado bajo (esto es, entre el negativo del motor y masa). Desde ya voy a usar un buen capacitor cerámico de 100 nf (y la tensión más alta que tengan en mi proveedor habitual, unos 100V bastarán?, los motores son de 12V...) en los bornes del motor.
Y todavía más!, los motorcitos están a una distancia de entre 2,5 y 3 metros de la placa con el puente H!.
Así que sí, me es imprescindible tener la mejor base de conocimiento que pueda para pelear con eso.
Bárbara la idea de usar una radio AM para ver en que zona es peor el ruido, no lo había pensado ni remotamente.

Lo del toroide también es una buena opción para separar las masas (pasa la contínua pero el ruido se va por otro lado, al capacitor de fuente), lo tendría que poner en la pista que comunica la masa de potencia con el punto común no?. O tal vez en la pista desde el plano de masa analógica al punto común para que no se meta ruido desde el punto común hacia la masa analógica.
Por las dudas ya dejo reservado lugar para poner dos toroides, uno en cada lugar mencionado.
En cuanto a blindar la parte analógica, no leí sobre eso, ahora voy a buscar información al respecto.

Muchas gracias TioPepe.


----------



## kdtguerrag (Mar 17, 2009)

Buenas tardes, una pregunta, estoy utilizando una fuente de 12v para alimentar un 7805 y mediante este alimentar un pic 16f877a, el pic activa un rele de 5v para encender una sirena, cuando le coloco un capacitor de 1uF en paralelo a la salida del 7805 funciona pero cuando no lo coloco y el rele se activa y salta el micro se reinicia, segun un documento que encontre este capacitor desacopla la alimentacion, agradeseria mucho si me pueden explicar que significa esto de desacoplar la alimentacion


----------



## Humano (Abr 26, 2010)

Refloto este tema. ¿Ardogan, qué conclusiones llegaste a la hora de diseñar los planos de masa y alimentación? Lo hiciste como plano único o separado?

Gracias

¿Ves fogonazos? Por eso creé un nuevo hilo planteando la duda desde el principio y más fácilmente para ir aportando mis avances. Este hilo de más de dos años está más que muerto y no se puede avanzar con pruebas ni preguntas.

Una pena que limiteis tanto...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 27, 2010)

Humano dijo:


> ¿*Ardogan*, qué conclusiones llegaste a la hora de diseñar los planos de masa y alimentación? Lo hiciste como plano único o separado?



No es que el hilo esté muerto, sino que has dirigido tu pregunta exclusivamente al autor del tema, y si ya no viene por el foro...vas a tener que esperar hasta que vuelva. Si solo te interesan las conclusiones a las que llegó Ardogan...esperalo lo suficiente y tal vez te conteste.

Si ya te cansaste, usá el buscador y podés encontrar algo como esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/supresion-ruidos-e-interferencias-electromagneticas-17506/
que tal vez te sea de ayuda, pero como tampoco has especificado cual es el problema que tienes...


----------



## Humano (Abr 27, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> No es que el hilo esté muerto, sino que has dirigido tu pregunta exclusivamente al autor del tema, y si ya no viene por el foro...vas a tener que esperar hasta que vuelva. Si solo te interesan las conclusiones a las que llegó Ardogan...esperalo lo suficiente y tal vez te conteste.
> 
> Si ya te cansaste, usá el buscador y podés encontrar algo como esto:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/supresion-ruidos-e-interferencias-electromagneticas-17506/
> que tal vez te sea de ayuda, pero como tampoco has especificado cual es el problema que tienes...



Muchas gracias Ezavalla. 

Justamente es una de las cosas de la que estaba buscando información, pero no encontraba más que paja. Y eso que está con chincheta, jajaja.

¡El diseño PCB es un mundo en el que me quiero poner las pilas!

Muchas gracias, seguiré allí.


----------



## Palvulito (Nov 22, 2014)

Hola espero que me puedan orientar estoy tratando de disparar un triac con un pic el cual está referenciado a un regulador (masa digital). Para hacer el disparo hago un cruce por cero con un par de diodos entra la fase de la línea de ca. Tengo una pregunta ¿el neutro de la línea lo tengo que unir al masa del regulador?, ¿Si es así es como si uniera la masa digital  con la analógica o me equivoco? Lo cual concuerda con lo que he leído en el post. He hecho la simulación y solo funciona si uno el neutro de la línea de ca con la masa digital. Espero que me puedan ayudar porque es una duda que me inquieta, dejo el diagrama que hice.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2014)

El problema se genera en el detector de cruce por cero, ya que estas tomando senal directamente del activo y la unica forma de tener una referencia valida es conectando el neutro al gnd del circuito.
Desde el punto de vista de la seguridad, lo que has hecho es una muy mala idea


----------



## Palvulito (Nov 22, 2014)

Gracias por la respuesta. ¿Entonces tendria que hacer un cruce por cero con la señal que viene despues del transformador?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 23, 2014)

Palvulito dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta. ¿Entonces tendria que hacer un cruce por cero con la señal que viene despues del transformador?



Asi es. Hay que ver como es la fuente de alimentacion que has usado para saber como tomar la senal, pero no es gran problema...


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 23, 2014)

hola amigo ...... bueno yo lo resolví de esta manera ...... tal vez te sirva ... la idea Ver el archivo adjunto 110134 eso si ..... esta separado lo que es 230v y lo que es 5v ... no hay masa (GND) juntas


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 23, 2014)

Lindo tópico,

¿Al final *Ardogan* que hiciste con los planos?


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 24, 2014)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Lindo tópico,
> 
> ¿Al final Ardogan que hiciste con los planos?



Hola cosme. ¿Que terminé haciendo? nada , al final se presentaron otros problemas, el proyecto quedó colgado y nunca más lo volví a tocar .

Que le recomendaría a mi viejo yo si volviera disfrazado al pasado (digo disfrazado para no asustarme a mí mismo con lo gordo y peludo que me estoy volviendo  )


Separá bien las alimentaciones: yo tenía 12V(de fuente de PC) -> regulador 5V -> PIC + parte analógica; y con esos 12V (sin regular directo de fuente) alimentaba al puente H.
Tendría que haber puesto algún ferrite entre 12V y la entrada al regulador de 5V como dijeron más arriba, y luego un choque entre los 5V para la parte digital y para la parte analógica.
Separación de planos de masa: depende como ubiques los componentes. Si tenes la parte analógica en una zona, la digital en otra, y la de potencia en otra; entonces podés usar un plano contínuo. Para componentes que mezclen analógico y digital (un conversor AD con salida spi por ejemplo, o el mismo PIC) seguir religiosamente las recomendaciones de la hoja de datos/notas de aplicación del dispositivo.
¿Cuando separar?: cuando una señal digital (por ejemplo, bus spi) se atraviesa un tramo de la parte analógica para llegar a un componente mixto.
"Se la corriente"... cada linea que vaya de una placa a otra o de una sección a la otra imaginar el camino de retorno. Por ejemplo si con el pic mandaba señal al puente H, entonces imaginar una fuente entre la pata de salida de pic y el gnd del pic, esa fuente seguir la traza hasta la entrada del puente H, salir por el terminal GND del puente H y volver hacia el GND del PIC. Si el camino de vuelta se aparta del de ida (porque hay pistas en el medio) va a haber problemas.
Aunque se pueda hacer la placa simple faz, siempre hacerla doble y usar una cara para GND. No hace falta una alineación perfecta (basta con hacer los pads tru-hole más grande en la cara de GND), y se facilita el trazado de la cara con pistas.
Mis problemas eran más por ruido del motor (eran moto-reductores DC pequeños y viejos, se veían los chispazos en las escobillas) que por los planos de masa.


En fin... ahora me dieron ganas de conseguir un par de buenos motores DC y ver si lo puedo hacer andar. Me voy a quedar con las ganas nomás, tiempo no sobra.


----------

